# VW festival leeds harewood house



## t4yl0r92

Anybody off to this in august?


----------



## Kimo

What date?

May go


----------



## VAG-hag

Yeah I'm going. Hopefully on vr6 oc stand


----------



## Dblaik

Yep, the Wife and I will be there. 
Can't wait.


----------



## t4yl0r92

Kimo said:


> What date?
> 
> May go


Between 14th-16th august im off on the sunday with missus n daughter.
does anyone know what sort of standard a car has to be for show and shine? Like are all cars slammed with neg camber, custom cloth, 1000 pound alloys and big sound system (the expensive stuff).
my mate said we should put both of ours in but i dnt think its up to scratch.
its a polo 6r 1.2 its shiny and clean (will be doing full shebang sometime before) but its only little alterations such as carbon vinyl wrapped interior plastics, wind deflectors, red stripe across grill matt black 16" vw houston alloys, matt black badges rear with red background and front with red on inside of badge and tinted windows it might also be lowered by this time to.
like i say i dont quite know what the sort of standards are?


----------



## Kimo

Show and shine at vag shows are a bit of a joke tbh

The judges always walk straight past my car and all the actual clean cars because they're oem and a swirly and filthy car that's got air and £2k wheels always win


----------



## t4yl0r92

Thought as much lol im just stickng to small things not worth dropping a bomb biggest things will be alloys and dropping it.
what u got i look out for you if you go.


----------



## Kimo

t4yl0r92 said:


> Thought as much lol im just stickng to small things not worth dropping a bomb biggest things will be alloys and dropping it.
> what u got i look out for you if you go.


Polo 9n3 GTi :thumb:

I honestly never go ott cleaning for shows anymore though as most people just stroll straight past a standard looking car, just do my weekly wash routine and sometime top it with a wax if I'm feeling generous :lol:


----------



## pee

I might actually pop along to this will be my first and only show if I can be arsed to turn up lol


----------



## pee

Kimo said:


> Show and shine at vag shows are a bit of a joke tbh
> 
> The judges always walk straight past my car and all the actual clean cars because they're oem and a swirly and filthy car that's got air and £2k wheels always win


You need air ride and 3sdm rims and you will win :lol:


----------



## baldynappa

been to last 5 or 6 of these, show and shine is basicly run a wash leather over the car and let everyone drool over the 2k wheels and air ride and the fact its now wrapped a different colour to the last show the car was at last weekend. It started as a air cooled camper show but new wave took over. You can see everything twice in an hour.
After writing all that i wonder why i still go ??? For the one or two gems that everyone else walks past usually thats why.
I`ll be there again this year no boubt, what else am i going to do?


----------



## sssingletrack

If your looking for a more aircooled show, or a 'better' show in my opinion.. Check out Skegvegas, its the same weekend.


----------



## Kimo

sssingletrack said:


> If your looking for a more aircooled show, or a 'better' show in my opinion.. Check out Skegvegas, its the same weekend.


Just found the date

I'll be over skeggy way that weekend so I'll check it out


----------



## VAG-hag

Not just me that's bored of the "scene" then? Credit card wheels, stickers bro and air. Yawn

I'm looking forward to seeing my mates and camping as much as the show. There is some quality stuff amongst the boring builds and some fun people


----------



## Kimo

VAG-hag said:


> Not just me that's bored of the "scene" then? Credit card wheels, stickers bro and air. Yawn
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing my mates and camping as much as the show. There is some quality stuff amongst the boring builds and some fun people


Financed and sponsored show cars everywhere

****es me off that people finance a car then get air and wheel company to sponsor them then they take it and straight away are marked up as winners

Brown nosing gets you far it seems


----------



## t4yl0r92

VAG-hag said:


> Not just me that's bored of the "scene" then? Credit card wheels, stickers bro and air. Yawn
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing my mates and camping as much as the show. There is some quality stuff amongst the boring builds and some fun people


Ye i dont quite get it with the whole stance look it looks like they were in a bad accident not to mention the wear and also slamming them...dont get it! dont get me wrong i want to lower mine a bit but only to close the massive gap in wheel arches a bit.
Also im 23 so apparently all this "scene" should appeal to me :tumbleweed:.
on top of that i dont live at home or have a few grand under the mattress so couldnt afford it anyway lol


----------



## t4yl0r92

Kimo said:


> Financed and sponsored show cars everywhere
> 
> ****es me off that people finance a car then get air and wheel company to sponsor them then they take it and straight away are marked up as winners
> 
> Brown nosing gets you far it seems


Never knew of this? Any idea how to put my car up for sponsor lol il take the alloys and lowering kit for a show then enjoy lol or just sell the alloys.


----------



## nickvw

I'm going to this tomorrow not been for about 7 years I think, it used to be really good so will see what's changed, I do love a nice vdub but not a fan of all this air ride stuff give me a nice standard ish but mint mk2 gti any day !!


----------

